

1366x768, the most popular resolution, is being ignored - rorrr

As of January 2013, 1366x768 resolution is, by far, the most common.<p>http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_resolution_higher.asp<p>http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/11/move-over-1024x768-the-most-popular-screen-resolution-on-the-web-is-now-1366x768/<p>And it's being ignored.<p>Youtube, for instance, doesn't render their videos at 1366px horizontal. I think they should, even if it will cost Google additional resources.<p>What do you guys think?
======
doctorwho
1366x768 and every other pixel specific resolution can die in a fire and
should be ignored by everyone. Design for aspect ratios and pixel densities
and stop creating problems.

------
27182818284
>What do you guys think?

That resolution is tied with 1280x800 for us. Your mileage will vary.
Responsive designs with media queries is the best method for general, public-
facing website.

